

Julian Assange: WikiLeaks faces 'very aggressive' investigation by US - meadhikari
http://www.guardian.co.uk/media/2010/dec/17/julian-assange-wikileaks-us-investigation?utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter

======
iwwr
It's likely the investigation is indeed secret. That's why the US are not
explicitly asking for an extradition, nor declaring Assange a wanted person,
not even publicly charging him with a crime. This means he is set out to be a
sort of "enemy combadant" (code for person without rights; non-person).

